# Lucia di Lammermoor



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, went to the Met's re-broadcast of the Anna Netrebko/Piotr Beczala performance in the movie theater last night (I know, it's available on DVD) and it was a lot better than I remembered. I'd seen it in Spokane, but that was before I liked Lucia di Lammermoor. I hate to admit it, but Netrebko is an awfully good singer (I know, not news, right?). And Beczala isn't bad either, and to think that the Met has on staff an Enrico as good as Marius Kwiecen is just scary. He did Belcore last spring and was GREAT. Memorable. Don G the same season, not a fan of that opera so dk how he did in that but he's a damn good singer. I was kind of hoping the Dessay/Calleja version of Lucia would come available but I may have to get this DVD.

Giselle at Paris Opera Ballet night before last, what a snoozefest. The first half hour was sparkly and wonderful. Then the second half hour was kind of boring and I actually kind of slept through the second half. I saw Giselle at ABT last year and was moderately impressed, and I think POB actually does things better than ABT in subtle ways - the way they move their arms, the complexity of the dances - but I can't be sure. But it's a nineteenth-century story ballet, fair amount of pantomime, none of the emotional impact you get with Prokofiev or Stravinsky. I hope you all don't mind me talking about ballet in this forum, I mean it's a musical theater art that can have the same kind of impact that opera can have so I think it kind of fits.

Next weekend - well, tomorrow Saturday and Sunday - Orfeo et Eurydice, choreographed by Pina Bausch! I'm kind of holding my breath, hoping for great things. If the first performance doesn't work out I'll have some free time Saturday and Sunday lol.

What makes opera different from regular theater? I mean theatrically different. Setting aside the music. Would most operas work as regular theater, if the words weren't sung? I've been reading this book by Tom Sutcliffe, "Believing in Opera," basically a book-length defense of Regie, and in an interview before the Tales of Hoffmann last week, Bartlett Sher said the difference is you can do anything in opera.


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> Well, went to the Met's re-broadcast of the Anna Netrebko/Piotr Beczala performance in the movie theater last night (I know, it's available on DVD) and it was a lot better than I remembered. I'd seen it in Spokane, but that was before I liked Lucia di Lammermoor. I hate to admit it, but Netrebko is an awfully good singer (I know, not news, right?). And Beczala isn't bad either, and to think that the Met has on staff an Enrico as good as Marius Kwiecen is just scary. He did Belcore last spring and was GREAT. Memorable. Don G the same season, not a fan of that opera so dk how he did in that but he's a damn good singer. I was kind of hoping the Dessay/Calleja version of Lucia would come available but I may have to get this DVD.


Yes, I just saw this again too (my local HD theater plays the encores on Sunday afternoons) and loved all of the leads. I did not start out as much of a Netrebko fan years ago, not sure why but perhaps because her voice is not recognizable to me yet as Renee's and Angela's and Veronique Gens' and Callas' voices are. But I have seen her do SUCH outstanding work in the last couple of years that my respect and enjoyment of her has grown immensely and I look forward to whatever she is doing each season now. 



> Next weekend - well, tomorrow Saturday and Sunday - Orfeo et Eurydice, choreographed by Pina Bausch! I'm kind of holding my breath, hoping for great things. If the first performance doesn't work out I'll have some free time Saturday and Sunday lol.


WOW, where are you seeing that?? I LOVE Orfeo! I have only seen it once so far, with Stephanie Blythe at the Met a while ago.



> What makes opera different from regular theater? I mean theatrically different. Setting aside the music. Would most operas work as regular theater, if the words weren't sung? I've been reading this book by Tom Sutcliffe, "Believing in Opera," basically a book-length defense of Regie, and in an interview before the Tales of Hoffmann last week, Bartlett Sher said the difference is you can do anything in opera.


Good question. I have said this here before but, to me it is that opera is the one art form that includes all of the other art forms and when you get a great production and a great director, etc., it is just electric! I loved that Sher "Tales of Hoffman", btw; what a treat to get to see it again in the Met encores!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> Well, went to the Met's re-broadcast of the Anna Netrebko/Piotr Beczala performance in the movie theater last night (I know, it's available on DVD) and it was a lot better than I remembered. I'd seen it in Spokane, but that was before I liked Lucia di Lammermoor. I hate to admit it, but Netrebko is an awfully good singer (I know, not news, right?). And Beczala isn't bad either, and to think that the Met has on staff an Enrico as good as Marius Kwiecen is just scary. He did Belcore last spring and was GREAT. Memorable. Don G the same season, not a fan of that opera so dk how he did in that but he's a damn good singer.


I'm so glad you like Lucia now & liked this version. I have the DVD & although it's fantastic & includes the Wolf's Crag Scene, & I agree with your opinion, it's not my favourite which is still this one.












guythegreg said:


> I was kind of hoping the Dessay/Calleja version of Lucia would come available but I may have to get this DVD.


I've seen Joseph in Lucia in Berlin & he was excellent & hope they do release a DVD.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Dakota said:


> WOW, where are you seeing that?? I LOVE Orfeo! I have only seen it once so far, with Stephanie Blythe at the Met a while ago.


Yeah, it was good (the Pina Bausch) but Mark Morris's choreography is still jaw-dropping, to me. The one you (and I) saw is the one I prefer. The dance of the blessed spirits - gets a bit weepy, honestly. Course I am a bit suggestible.



Dakota said:


> I have said this here before but, to me it is that opera is the one art form that includes all of the other art forms


Good answer!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

sospiro said:


> I'm so glad you like Lucia now & liked this version. I have the DVD & although it's fantastic & includes the Wolf's Crag Scene, & I agree with your opinion, it's not my favourite which is still this one.


I've been wanting that one for a while, so many people have spoken highly of it. Ah, there's just too many things to buy, aren't there? lol


----------

